# Life expectancy of heavy equipment



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What would you think the life expectancy of a skidsteer, backhoe, & wheeloader would be used exclusily for snow ? Normal maintence done (grease, oil, etc). I'm trying to come up with a true "cost". 
For instance my bobcats I bought with low hours (both 2001) & have been paid for now for 4 years, both are still very low hour, good running machines. My wheel loader cost alot up front, but will be paid for & have less than 1000 hrs. So the intial costs look high, but in the long run, I'm thinking it'll probably be very low.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If all they get used for is snow and they get all the salt and junk washed off and they get all the bare metal painted and you keep the mice out of it and if they stay inside in the off season They will out live you. Heavy equipment is built to be worked.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Machines that get out in the salt every storm really start to go down hill after 10 years. I don't care how well you wash them but washing and oiling does help. If they stay onsite and aren't roaded they look great and are still dependable after 10 years. We try to use our snow only tractors for little jobs through the off season and that really seems to keep them running trouble free for longer. Sorry I really didn't answer your question.


----------

